# Initial thoughts on Model 3



## Vetteman

Former owner of Model X P90D - LOVED it.

I just rented a 3 and here are some initial thoughts ..

Overall not impressed with Model 3. I was expecting more. My 12 yr daughter said it best....take away the cool screen and its a Honda (I didnt want to tell her a Honda drives much smoother) .

My biggest issue is the ride quality is awful. Its like riding a roller coaster - way to firm - you just bounce up and down. This video someone else posted is perfect to understanding ride quality.






The exterior door handles are just odd. You pull on them but they dont open all the way - they just feel cheap

The fit and finish isnt good - panels are not lined up. Hood sits higher than fender on one side, door panels dont line up. This VIN is 1600 approx so maybe this will improve as VIN gets higher.

('I see from comments below that this comment may be due to fact I'm renting and don't have the app installed so may not be a valid comment). the key card is bizarre as you constantly have to rub it next to the cup holders to start the car. Every car made today is keyless - so you have to carry this card and remove it from your pocket to start the car every time- its just a hassle. My car is always asking to start car with card. Not sure if it an issue with just my car?

So far there is no wifi connection like the S or X (which connect direct to wifi and not thru tethering) . how do I update the car at home? (where I have no cell signal)

The trunk needs to be slammed shut - hard.

If you didnt now what the car was and just drove it you would say its a cheap 25K car. This is NOT a 60K car. There is no comparison to the S or X (But to be fair those cost a lot more)

its a cute car. it zips around and has incredible visibility out the front. The window pillar is huge and blocks side visibility.

the radio controls are also a mess - as you have too click audio - then click again to raise it up then click again to raise it top higher. EVERY time just to see the stations.

The acceleration of the car is amazing. It feels like a go-kart to drive which I think is fun.

It feels like the future of cars but its tough to reconcile 55K for this when you can buy a Mercedes, Audi, Cadillac etc etc and get a much more luxurious car.

Bottom line - if you never owned an electric car or Tesla before you will be wowed. If you owned a Tesla S or X before you will be dissapointed. To be fair those cars cost more.

Overall all Tesla's are amazing cars. Nothing can compete. But when you put aside the fact it's electric and just focus on the ride quality and material quality the car is not on par with the price of the car.

Shoot the messenger but these are just my thoughts.


----------



## oripaamoni

Nice to see the other side of how some feel, I have the same concern as you, I love my Audi's interior. I rented a model 3 for 24hrs on Turo for this sunday-monday. Going to spend some time with it before I commit 60k, although I feel i am one of those that will be wowed.


----------



## Michael Russo

@Vetteman , thanks for sharing.
Though overall it feels very negative and, to the extent you know T≡SLA, I am puzzled by a couple of comments:

- lack of WiFi? Nothing different than what you experienced in your X90D, right?
- with regards to the key card, my understanding it is only a back up, or you way to handle valet parking; base case is you use the T≡SLA app on your phone... Again, trust you know that.
- with all due to respect to your daughter's taste on car design, I personally feel Honda makes about the ugliest cars right now... 

So, while it is certainly informative to have feedback on areas for improvement, I'm left with an odd feeling on your overall feedback.


----------



## John

Right. First posts...


----------



## Michael Russo

To balance things out... 

First impressions on Tez by Model S owners @Ben Sullins and his wife. Not devoid of objective feedback. Well done & is useful !


----------



## garsh

Michael Russo said:


> - lack of WiFi? Nothing different than what you experienced in your X90D, right?


No, he's talking about the car connecting to a wifi network to download software updates.


----------



## Michael Russo

garsh said:


> No, he's talking about the car connecting to a wifi network to download software updates.


Got that. My point was an X is not better that I know of from this perspective, right?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Vetteman said:


> Former owner of Model X P90D - LOVED it
> 
> I Own lots of cars.
> 
> Overall not impressed with Model 3. My 12 yr daughter said it best....take away the cool screen and its a Honda (I didnt want to tell her a Honda drives much smoother) .
> 
> The ride quality is awful. Its like riding a roller coaster - you just bounce up and down.
> 
> The exterior door handles are just odd. You pull on them but they dont open all the way - they just feel cheap
> 
> the key card is bizarre as you constantly have to rub it next to the cup holders to start the car. Every car made today is keyless - so you have to Carry this card and remove it from your pocket to start the car every time- its just a hassle
> 
> there is no wifi? how do I update the car at home (where I have no cell signal)
> 
> The trunk needs to be slammed shut
> 
> If you didnt now what the car was and just drove it you would say its a cheap 25K car. This is NOT a 60K car. There is no comparison to the S or X
> 
> its a cute car. it zips around and has incredible visibility out the front. The window pillar is huge and blocks side visibility.
> 
> the radio controls are also a mess - as you have too click audio - then click again to raise it up then click again to raise it top higher. EVERY time just to see the stations.
> 
> It feels like the future of cars but its tough to reconcile 55K for this when you can buy a Merceds, Audi, Cadillac etc etc and get a much more luxurious car.
> 
> Bottom line - if you never owned an electric car or Tesla before you will be wowed. If you owned a Tesla S or X before you will think its crap as it is compared to them.
> 
> these are just my initial thoughts...


We are all of course welcome to our own opinions and I want to be fair to yours, but the only thing I agree with is the trunk comment and literally nothing else...


----------



## garsh

Michael Russo said:


> Got that. My point was an X is not better that I know of from this perspective, right?


I believe that both the S and X are capable of "tethering" to a wifi connection, which can then be used to download software updates in addition to other uses.

We believe that the 3 will have this ability as well. The software just doesn't support it yet.


----------



## Ken Voss

Vetteman said:


> Former owner of Model X P90D - LOVED it
> 
> I Own lots of cars.
> 
> Overall not impressed with Model 3. My 12 yr daughter said it best....take away the cool screen and its a Honda (I didnt want to tell her a Honda drives much smoother) .
> 
> The ride quality is awful. Its like riding a roller coaster - you just bounce up and down.
> 
> The exterior door handles are just odd. You pull on them but they dont open all the way - they just feel cheap
> 
> the key card is bizarre as you constantly have to rub it next to the cup holders to start the car. Every car made today is keyless - so you have to Carry this card and remove it from your pocket to start the car every time- its just a hassle
> 
> there is no wifi? how do I update the car at home (where I have no cell signal)
> 
> The trunk needs to be slammed shut
> 
> If you didnt now what the car was and just drove it you would say its a cheap 25K car. This is NOT a 60K car. There is no comparison to the S or X
> 
> its a cute car. it zips around and has incredible visibility out the front. The window pillar is huge and blocks side visibility.
> 
> the radio controls are also a mess - as you have too click audio - then click again to raise it up then click again to raise it top higher. EVERY time just to see the stations.
> 
> It feels like the future of cars but its tough to reconcile 55K for this when you can buy a Merceds, Audi, Cadillac etc etc and get a much more luxurious car.
> 
> Bottom line - if you never owned an electric car or Tesla before you will be wowed. If you owned a Tesla S or X before you will think its crap as it is compared to them.
> 
> these are just my initial thoughts...


So lets start with a few facts:
1- You just joined this Forum yesterday moments before writing this review
2- This is your first and only post (under this particular profile)

Now lets get to Alternative Facts:
- Literally everything that you have written


----------



## Love




----------



## ghoticov

One post... blast the car... yea right.

I have 2 other electric cars (a Chevy Bolt and a Fiat 500e) and the Model 3 absolutely blows away either car. The fit and finish is more like the Fiat, which is better than that Bolt and the driving is much more like the Bolt (with regen and larger size) than the Fiat. 

To me, its the best of both worlds.


----------



## Sandy

Suspiciously:

There is a Vetteman as well on TMC:

This is his first and only post over there:

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/are-there-any-changes-are-coming-to-the-model-x.98629/

If it's the same person So 5 months ago he was thinking about ordering a Model X? Now a former owner of Model X and LOVED It? Now trashing the 3? Give me a break.


----------



## Michael Russo

Sandy said:


> Suspiciously:
> 
> There is a Vetteman as well on TMC:
> 
> This is his first and only post over there:
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/are-there-any-changes-are-coming-to-the-model-x.98629/
> 
> If it's the same person So 5 months ago he was thinking about ordering a Model X? Now a former owner of Model X and LOVED It? Now trashing the 3? Give me a break.


Interesting find, Sandy. 
Likely the OP may be his only one here too...


----------



## Vetteman

HI Sandy,

That was indeed me on TMC - asking if any changes were coming as I was considering ordering a NEW X as mine was one of the first made originally. There have been several improvements made since to the auto pilot etc....Not sure what is odd about me asking what changes are coming before I order another one?

I think I would trust the opinion of someone who has owned an X and LOVED IT vs someone who hasn't - Whats odd about someone who loves one Tesla and not the other?

Not sure what is suspicious about someone wanting to let others know about their experience with the 3. Is there a law I needed to join last year and wait 365 days to post? So people are mad because I gave my opinion of the car? Has everyone here ever driven a 3?

Is there a law that you must LOVE the Tesla? Its a great car, It just doesnt drive nearly a nice or have the fit and finish as any other 55K cars - Thats MY opinion. you dont have to agree with it. For others thinking of paying 60K+ (with tax) for the car they might like to hear the not so positive thoughts of people who have driven them and owned an X (for over a year)

As I said all Teslas are amazing cars. but once you compare the drive and quality (not the fact it has a battery) you get a more honest review.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## wooo13

Vetteman said:


> HI Sandy,
> 
> That was indeed me on TMC - asking if any changes were coming as I was considering ordering a NEW X as mine was one of the first made originally. There have been several improvements made since to the auto pilot etc....Not sure what is odd about me asking what changes are coming before I order another one?
> 
> I think I would trust the opinion of someone who has owned an X and LOVED IT vs someone who hasn't - Whats odd about someone who loves one Tesla and not the other?
> 
> Not sure what is suspicious about someone wanting to let others know about their experience with the 3. Is there a law I needed to join last year and wait 365 days to post? So people are mad because I gave my opinion of the car? Has everyone here ever driven a 3?
> 
> Is there a law that you must LOVE the Tesla? Its a great car, It just doesnt drive nearly a nice or have the fit and finish as any other 55K cars - Thats MY opinion. you dont have to agree with it. For others thinking of paying 60K+ (with tax) for the car they might like to hear the not so positive thoughts of people who have driven them and owned an X (for over a year)
> 
> As I said all Teslas are amazing cars. but once you compare the drive and quality (not the fact it has a battery) you get a more honest review.
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Other than the rough ride and myriad of controls embedded in the screen, was there anything else that made you feel like this was a $25k car?

Luckily the screen and controls can be improved via software update (and hopefully with voice control). I see the ride is stiff, which appears to be a preference for some based on other YouTube videos. I'd prefer a smoother ride as well.

I just want to better understand before I am invited to configure. I'd imagine going from an S and an X to a 3 would make the 3 feel underwhelming. I'm going to make the transition from an Audi A3 and I'm hoping I feel the increase in price is worth it! Actually, the 3 might be the same cost as my A3 after the Federal tax credit.


----------



## Vetteman

The car is super fun to drive. Super quick etc. It feels like a go kart. I say that I a positive way. Just fun. Visibility is amazing out front. 

The road noise is substantial. It feels like it has the wrong tires on it. The ride is very bumpy/firm. And the overall materials in the car are not rich. 

If you want an electric car there is nothing that can compare. It’s a 35k they are selling for 55k but the ride quality still feels like 25-30k. I think anyone wanting an electric car will be happy. But if your thinking your getting the luxury of similar priced cars you will be disappointed.


----------



## Jayc

Vetteman said:


> I think anyone wanting an electric car will be happy. But if your thinking your getting the luxury of similar priced cars you will be disappointed.


I don't think this conclusion is news to anyone on this forum or tmc.

At its price range, this is the best EV on the planet - nothing else comes close.

And to be frank, other so called luxury ice cars in the same price bracket are irrelevant - their days are numbered. Just you wait and see.


----------



## wooo13

Vetteman said:


> The car is super fun to drive. Super quick etc. It feels like a go kart. I say that I a positive way. Just fun. Visibility is amazing out front.
> 
> The road noise is substantial. It feels like it has the wrong tires on it. The ride is very bumpy/firm. And the overall materials in the car are not rich.
> 
> If you want an electric car there is nothing that can compare. It's a 35k they are selling for 55k but the ride quality still feels like 25-30k. I think anyone wanting an electric car will be happy. But if your thinking your getting the luxury of similar priced cars you will be disappointed.


I see what you're saying. I think the main difference is the amount of range you get with the LR Model 3. I would have pulled the trigger on the i3 if it didn't cost so much to get only 100 mile range. I took one for the weekend and felt like I had to constantly charge it.


----------



## Michael Russo

garsh said:


> I believe that both the S and X are capable of "tethering" to a wifi connection, which can then be used to download software updates in addition to other uses.
> 
> We believe that the 3 will have this ability as well. The software just doesn't support it yet.


To your point, @Marco Papa posted this in another thread. The joys of OTA upgrades!!

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/software-updates-from-tesla.2269/#post-69762


----------



## ölbrenner

Vetteman said:


> It's a 35k they are selling for 55k but the ride quality still feels like 25-30k...But if your thinking your getting the luxury of similar priced cars you will be disappointed.


But in a couple of months (Elon time of course lol), Tesla will be selling a 35K car for 35K.

IMO at that price point, anything on the market will have both substandard performance, and subpar or matching interior/luxury. AND those other choices will not be constantly improved via OTA updates, nor be upgradeable (i.e. autopilot, FSD). Nothing else will compare then.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Vetteman said:


> It's a 35k they are selling for 55k but the ride quality still feels like 25-30k.


I don't understand this.

Unless you're also saying a BMW M3 is a $30k car for $65k. All cars have options that drive up the price...


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

I'm quite conflicted about the comments on ride quality when supposedly the Model 3 feels like a Porsche as others have stated, including Porsche owners.

It reaffirms, however, my decision to go with the 18" wheels in order to minimize the ride's bumpiness. Good to know that the coil shocks soften over time as well.

Curious to see which brand new $25k cars you're referring to. If they're as beautiful and refined as the Model 3 I would love to buy one!

EDIT: Like a $25k Honda... really?







Vetteman said:


> My biggest issue is the ride quality is awful. Its like riding a roller coaster - way to firm - you just bounce up and down.
> 
> If you didnt now what the car was and just drove it you would say its a cheap 25K car. This is NOT a 60K car.





Vetteman said:


> t feels like it has the wrong tires on it. The ride is very bumpy/firm. And the overall materials in the car are not rich.
> 
> If you want an electric car there is nothing that can compare. It's a 35k they are selling for 55k but the ride quality still feels like 25-30k.


----------



## teslaliving

garsh said:


> I believe that both the S and X are capable of "tethering" to a wifi connection, which can then be used to download software updates in addition to other uses.
> 
> We believe that the 3 will have this ability as well. The software just doesn't support it yet.


While you can Tether the S and X to any wfii hotspot you cant control when it checks or downloads a software update. Most f my updates have been at home while on wifi but some have been at work on the wifi in the parking lot, others far from wifi and just over 3G (no LTE on my model).


----------



## Tom Hudson

Everything's relative. In 1997 we bought a Solectria Force, a lead-acid powered EV conversion of a Geo Metro. It had a maximum range of about 50 miles. They were basically hand-built, taking a Metro and stripping out all the gasoline-related parts and putting in the electric motor, gearbox, batteries, motor controller, DC-DC converter, etc. Acceleration was generally OK. Top speed of 70 MPH. No frills.

That car was $35K. It was still just a Metro, but it got the job done. It was well made, and we're still driving it today (with lithium ion batteries so it can go almost 100 miles).

Fast-forward to 2018. The base price on the Model 3 is $35K, the same as our Force was. The Model 3 at that price can go over 200 miles. It's a purpose-built EV. In my mind, it was a no-brainer to go for it. We're going to opt for the extended range version because it'll be worth it.

If you don't like it, don't buy it. But for a lot of us, it is exactly what we want.


----------



## msjulie

TL;DR 

It's a brand new car from pretty much an infant car company. I expected that fit & finish wouldn't match our Audi but it's decent except for one piece of trim I will have service look at on first visit. The video floating about comparing it to a 90s Kia seems driven by drama and click-bait potential which, to me, diminishes the valid points they did have. Even there, I think the point might be more about consistency vs overall problems (rescue bits ignored) as the issues on their car are not evident on mine.

I expected the software to be potentially incomplete as an early adopter; our Audi required a visit to service to fix a bug where car play didn't work at-all and it took some weeks before they could tell us service knew what to do about the issue. Gotta love over the air updates for stuff; while Audi provides loaners it's often a massive diesel SUV - ick no thanks.

Admittedly my impatience means I got a more expensive version than is theoretically intended for mass market, again early adopter bit. I'm happy with the upgrades and bigger battery even though I know it's more costly than perhaps it should be - I rationalize that with a way to support the company I suppose as I *really* believe in getting good non-fossil fuel cars on the road, en-mass and quick as can make sense.

No other maker comes close to the value in the super charger network.

I find the sound system quite good; I'm not an over-the-top audiophile but I know what sounds good to me (and loud enough!)

It does not handle as well as the Roadster but I didn't expect it to handle like an electric road racer. On the other hand, it's far more refined and quiet inside as befitting the target buyer I presume would be interested in this car regardless of drivetrain at the intended pricing. As has been mentioned, few cars get off the lot at the model's base price.

My first 2 non-family riders were actually very impressed; one owns a Model S, the other a Toyota Rav 4  Both described the interior as classy, airy with lots of headroom and great views. The S owner was in the back seat. The Rav 4 owner was trying to convince the S owner to relinquish their Model 3 invite.. not successfully

I can't wait to take mine on the San Jose <-> San Diego run this weekend; longest trip so far has been about 30 miles each way.

thumbs up..


----------



## mt.west.ev

I recognize this thread is about initial thoughts ...

Sometimes, and initial thought is too hasty.
Virtually anything you buy today (car, computer, camera, music system, television, washing machine) each have all sorts of abilities that take time to learn and understand. Many times, my initial thought is 'this isn't what I expected ... I'm taking it back.' However in time, I learn to use it properly, and generally speaking, things work our for the better.


----------



## msjulie

BTW service did fix the trim piece and I no longer have "hurt" eyes looking at it  And I really enjoyed road-tripping and my first ever supercharging trip...


----------



## aquadoggie

Two full days of driving in so far. I don't have many, if any, complaints. I will say the learning curve/break in period of getting used to not having a binnacle was almost non-existent. I hardly noticed. I just kept thinking of that tweet a while back where the guy kept hassling Elon about the HUD. "You won't care." Nope. I don't care. It's awesome.


----------



## oey192

I definitely don’t think I will care about the lack of HUD when it comes to checking my speed, but I think it would be helpful to have directions displayed on a HUD. That seems to be the major thing people miss when going from a Model S to a Model 3.

That said, few current cars have any method of displaying navigation that isn’t off to the right of the driver so the lack of HUD doesn’t put the 3 at a disadvantage except for people coming from the S or maybe a few other cars


----------



## Michael Russo

oey192 said:


> (...)
> (...) the lack of HUD doesn't put the 3 at a disadvantage except for people coming from the S or maybe a few other cars


Like the BMWs that are smack in the T≡SLA line of sight in the entry luxury segment...
This is precisely what I've been advocating from day one on this topic, a HUD is not near as needed for speed (who cares about speed anyways...?! ) as it is to display nav directions!!


----------



## oey192

I’m pretty sure we will start to see aftermarket HUDs designed specifically for the Model 3 by the time most people are actually able to get their Model 3s. Hopefully at least one of those will be as advanced as a concept I saw and actually paint virtual arrows on the road indicating where you need to turn :rainbow:

This is pure speculation based on the aftermarket accessories that have been created for Model S to address shortcomings that Tesla was too slow to address


----------



## Sandy

oey192 said:


> I'm pretty sure we will start to see aftermarket HUDs designed specifically for the Model 3 by the time most people are actually able to get their Model 3s. Hopefully at least one of those will be as advanced as a concept I saw and actually paint virtual arrows on the road indicating where you need to turn :rainbow:
> 
> This is pure speculation based on the aftermarket accessories that have been created for Model S to address shortcomings that Tesla was too slow to address


Will be interesting to see as there is no OBD11 port on the 3. Not sure how an aftermarket HUD would interface.


----------



## oey192

Sandy said:


> Will be interesting to see as there is no OBD11 port on the 3. Not sure how an aftermarket HUD would interface.


Good point. I imagine it will be difficult or impossible to tie into the car's navigation system (or even its internet connection) but there are plenty of standalone GPS units out there so a directions-only HUD could work along the same principles as one of those. Also, I think one existing HUD ties into your smartphone so they could also make a HUD that perhaps has Android Auto and Apple CarPlay support or otherwise uses the phone's internet connection for directions. GPS can also estimate your speed but it won't be as accurate as the actual car's speedometer


----------



## aquadoggie

Am I the only one that doesn't really use navigation all that much? I know where I am going 99% of the time and that 1% I can use my phone if necessary. I don't get the hubbub.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

aquadoggie said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't really use navigation all that much? I know where I am going 99% of the time and that 1% I can use my phone if necessary. I don't get the hubbub.


Even if you know where you're going, having the live traffic is nice. I navigate all the time with the voice on mute.


----------



## LUXMAN

oey192 said:


> Good point. I imagine it will be difficult or impossible to tie into the car's navigation system (or even its internet connection) but there are plenty of standalone GPS units out there so a directions-only HUD could work along the same principles as one of those. Also, I think one existing HUD ties into your smartphone so they could also make a HUD that perhaps has Android Auto and Apple CarPlay support or otherwise uses the phone's internet connection for directions. GPS can also estimate your speed but it won't be as accurate as the actual car's speedometer


Seems like overkill for Nav. I mean you only need it a small amount of the time you own a car. Unless you are an Uber driver


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Even if you know where you're going, having the live traffic is nice. I navigate all the time with the voice on mute.


I use a Traffic app all the time to see the traffic on my entire route so I can make decisions on the faster way but usually don't use the Nav for that. 
I hope to just pinch and zoom to display my route home to see the traffic without the route at all


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> I use a Traffic app all the time to see the traffic on my entire route so I can make decisions on the faster way but usually don't use the Nav for that.
> I hope to just pinch and zoom to display my route home to see the traffic without the route at all


It is very easy to pinch in and out to see your route without navigating. I suppose in the spirit of full on laziness I use voice control to "navigate home".


----------



## aquadoggie

LUXMAN said:


> I hope to just pinch and zoom to display my route home to see the traffic without the route at all


Exactly. I check google maps real quick before leaving work and even then my regular route is usually the quickest regardless. Only time I really need navigation, especially turn by turn, is if I'm in a different city. And I'm in the middle of Texas so it takes 10 hours to get anywhere. Maybe this just doesn't apply to me.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

LUXMAN said:


> Seems like overkill for Nav. I mean you only need it a small amount of the time you own a car. Unless you are an Uber driver


I do homecare and am looking forward to having an easy nav capability. My Rav 4 Nav system is clumsy so I hand hold my phone. Not the best arrangement.


----------



## ölbrenner

aquadoggie said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't really use navigation all that much? I know where I am going 99% of the time and that 1% I can use my phone if necessary. I don't get the hubbub.


I always use it, especially on my work commute. Routes me right around traffic/accidents BEFORE I get stuck in the middle of it, and tells me when a new faster route is available on the fly.

Just a few weeks ago, it kept me from getting on 2-mile section of freeway (with no exits), that had an estimated 1 hour wait time to get through due to an accident  .


----------



## SoFlaModel3

aquadoggie said:


> Exactly. I check google maps real quick before leaving work and even then my regular route is usually the quickest regardless. Only time I really need navigation, especially turn by turn, is if I'm in a different city. And I'm in the middle of Texas so it takes 10 hours to get anywhere. Maybe this just doesn't apply to me.


Yeah in my case I have 3 distinct highway routes that I can take to get home and I have to decide early otherwise I'm locked in for the most part. To that end, I agree a quick scan of the map and I know right away which is best and the vast majority of the time it's my preferred route.

I guess I still like the nav for 2 reasons. 

I literally don't have to do anything but use my voice to get the best route so while I'm fidgeting with my seatbelt and opening Waze (for hazards and police alerts only) I get this done easily
It's helpful to give my wife a real-time estimate of when I'll be home.


----------



## Thom Moore

You might want to compare with Chevy Bolt, a car that is less expensive, for now. It is silly to fault the Model 3 on a comparison with S or X, which you do, despite your frequent disclaimers. 

Regarding ride firmness: I’m pretty certain that Tesla regards the efforts of others to make a small car ride like a big one as misdirected. The more you spend on Tesla performance features, the stiffer the rid you will get. If enough people demand it, Tesla would have no problem softening the ride, and they might do that by default on the base, short range model.


----------

